

Guido van Rossum: Invitation to try out open source code review tool - soundsop
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-3000/2008-May/013408.html

======
ComputerGuru
I really recommend Atlassian's FishEye (similar to trac) and Crucible (peer
code review, with a friendly forum-like twist) - both of which are tightly
integrated - for anyone into some serious teamwork-based coding on SVN, CVS,
Perforce, or several other version-managed development.

Fisheye: <http://www.atlassian.com/software/fisheye/> Crucible:
<http://www.atlassian.com/software/crucible/>

Atlassian's great about open source, and give free licenses to any non-profit
or FOSS projects.

------
nuggien
Isn't reviewboard (<http://code.google.com/p/reviewboard/>) a very similar
tool and supports more version control systems? Both tools also use
django/python as well.

~~~
jrockway
_supports more version control systems_

This is Guido we're talking about. He is not exactly in to "there's more than
one way to do it" :)

------
davidw
Must have been frustrating to build something cool and not be able to open
source it.

~~~
mde
I have that down as reason #17 for leaving your corporate job. Seriously,
though -- having your prize projects locked inside corporate walls is a huge
problem, a real innovation-stifler. After many attempts to get a couple of my
old projects open sourced, and then watching them deteriorate to non-use as
they were passed on to others, I've all but given up on starting new projects
at $JOB. Glad to see Google is still open to letting some things into the
wild.

~~~
aston
That Guido got to work on a version of Mondrian for the outside world
indicates less about Google's willingness to open up and more about their need
to please their superstar.

